# 2nd Attempt Next Week



## KimberlyP (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone 

Next week I'm taking the NR for the second time and I'm really hoping I pass. I have been studying everything I can get my hands on for the past 3 weeks but I still feel unsure about passing. I know that's the wrong attitude to have and I seriously need to stop thinking this way or I WILL fail.


----------



## Hockey (Feb 2, 2011)

Medic or basic?


----------



## KimberlyP (Feb 2, 2011)

Basic


----------



## Hockey (Feb 2, 2011)

Ah, good luck.  What have you used for studying?  I'll see if I can find my book I used for it

The CBT is not what it should be for testing means.  I have to retake my Paramedic CBT.  Tis all BS


----------



## thenuke1 (Feb 3, 2011)

emtb.com 

if you need extra practice tests let me know i have a few extra.


----------



## KimberlyP (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks!!

I bought a book from Borders that has 3 or 4 practice exams. My instructor gave me a few books which are all similar to the one I bought, just different editions. 

I'm praying I pass this time and if not, I'll just keep taking it until I do 

After I failed the first time I started second guessing myself, wondering if this was what I was really meant to do. I think my expectations of passing on the first try were so high and that was the first mistake I made because I set myself up for disappointment.


----------



## MusicForLife55 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm right there with you Kimberly. I didn't pass my first time either and it was a real let down. I am also waiting to take it for the second time and I'm really nervous. I'm determined to nail it the second time, and I'm sure you will too!


----------



## KimberlyP (Feb 5, 2011)

MusicForLife55 said:


> I'm right there with you Kimberly. I didn't pass my first time either and it was a real let down. I am also waiting to take it for the second time and I'm really nervous. I'm determined to nail it the second time, and I'm sure you will too!



When are you taking it again? I'm scheduled for Monday at 11am and I'm super nervous. I'm definately going to study today and try to go over areas of the exam I failed. Tomorrow I'm NOT going to do anything that is even remotely related to EMT! I think that was another mistake I made, I studied for a week straight including the day before. I didn't get any sleep and I barely ate because I was so stressed. 

Hopefully we both pass this time!


----------



## Lady_EMT (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm sure you'll do better the second time, since you know what it's all about, and what the computer test is like. 

I failed my first time, and really freaked myself out, and thought the same thing. I wondered if this was really for me, and if I should even bother doing it again, and what I could do to improve. That was several years ago, and I passed and continued moving up the cert ladder.

Good luck, just study study study! ^_^


----------



## MusicForLife55 (Feb 5, 2011)

KimberlyP said:


> When are you taking it again? I'm scheduled for Monday at 11am and I'm super nervous. I'm definately going to study today and try to go over areas of the exam I failed. Tomorrow I'm NOT going to do anything that is even remotely related to EMT! I think that was another mistake I made, I studied for a week straight including the day before. I didn't get any sleep and I barely ate because I was so stressed.
> 
> Hopefully we both pass this time!





I still have to wait 6 more days before I can apply to take it again, so it will be a couple of weeks. I did the same thing, I studied for weeks straight and could barely eat as well because I was so stressed. Sleeping was also really difficult. I just need to relax this time and not let it freak me out. Let me know how it goes on Monday! I'm sure we will both pass


----------



## skills82 (Feb 5, 2011)

The thing that helped me was looking over each section one day at a time and then a quick glance over it all or anything I was uncomfortable the night before. Went to bed at a decent hour and ate a small meal a couple hours before I took it. Going with a somewhat empty stomach and bladder does help out a lot. 

When I was sat down for the test I stretched a little and put in the ear plugs then took a couple deep breaths and started it. I took the eraser board thing they gave me and blocked the answers and read the questions and answered the question and then checked to see what answers I had to chose from and picked the best one. If there was anything that started to get me nervous or what not, I sat back for a minute and took a deep breath and just thought remember my ABC's and patient assessment and I was fine. 

Good luck to all those who are about to take it. Just be positive and remind yourself you know what your doing. Also remember one word could change your answer so read it word for word.


----------



## KimberlyP (Feb 8, 2011)

skills82 said:


> The thing that helped me was looking over each section one day at a time and then a quick glance over it all or anything I was uncomfortable the night before. Went to bed at a decent hour and ate a small meal a couple hours before I took it. Going with a somewhat empty stomach and bladder does help out a lot.
> 
> When I was sat down for the test I stretched a little and put in the ear plugs then took a couple deep breaths and started it. I took the eraser board thing they gave me and blocked the answers and read the questions and answered the question and then checked to see what answers I had to chose from and picked the best one. If there was anything that started to get me nervous or what not, I sat back for a minute and took a deep breath and just thought remember my ABC's and patient assessment and I was fine.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are about to take it. Just be positive and remind yourself you know what your doing. Also remember one word could change your answer so read it word for word.




Thanks for the awesome tips! Tomorrow is the big day and I'm a little nervous but nothing compared to the first time I took it. I'm not studying today but I'll probably skim over a couple things. Yesterday I didn't get to study at all because all 3 of my kiddos had something going on (Hockey is HUGE here so I'm in the rink 7 days a week!).

I'm praying I pass tomorrow!


----------



## aaron911 (Feb 20, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## Sandog (Feb 20, 2011)

MusicForLife55 said:


> I still have to wait 6 more days before I can apply to take it again, so it will be a couple of weeks. I did the same thing, I studied for weeks straight and could barely eat as well because I was so stressed. Sleeping was also really difficult. I just need to relax this time and not let it freak me out. Let me know how it goes on Monday! I'm sure we will both pass



I think you hit the nail on the head. Don't stress yourself out, I know it seems like the end of the world, but seriously In the grand scheme of things this test is no big deal. Don't stress about it, after all; what is the worse that can happen? Sure you can fail, but remember that is just between you and the computer and no one else will know, so realize this and that is one less pressure on you, it is confidential. 
Just go in with an I don't care attitude and it is easy-peasy 

What I mean to say and I know you care but, go in with the thinking nothing bad will happen if you do not pass, then you have no pressure and will think clearly. 
Congrats for passing in advance... Think positive


----------



## MusicForLife55 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sandog said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head. Don't stress yourself out, I know it seems like the end of the world, but seriously In the grand scheme of things this test is no big deal. Don't stress about it, after all; what is the worse that can happen? Sure you can fail, but remember that is just between you and the computer and no one else will know, so realize this and that is one less pressure on you, it is confidential.
> Just go in with an I don't care attitude and it is easy-peasy
> 
> What I mean to say and I know you care but, go in with the thinking nothing bad will happen if you do not pass, then you have no pressure and will think clearly.
> Congrats for passing in advance... Think positive



Thank you for the words of encouragement! I take it this Wednesday, so I will let you know how it goes. I've been trying to be more relaxed it about it this time around, but still studying and keeping focus. I feel better about it this time, but I know I will be nervous the day of. Thanks again!


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Feb 21, 2011)

MusicForLife55 said:


> Thank you for the words of encouragement! I take it this Wednesday, so I will let you know how it goes. I've been trying to be more relaxed it about it this time around, but still studying and keeping focus. I feel better about it this time, but I know I will be nervous the day of. Thanks again!



I just did my retake this morning at 9:30am.  Just remain calm and remember your ABC's at least.


----------



## Hockey (Feb 21, 2011)

What happened to all the posts in here?


----------



## Hockey (Feb 21, 2011)

Nevermind


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Feb 21, 2011)

I passed my retake!!


----------



## SeaEmt (Feb 21, 2011)

You'll do great, the "Adaptive Testing" just make things a little more stressful, but try to look at it like any other test. I Passed my NREMT about about two months ago.. Now looking for work!


----------



## MusicForLife55 (Feb 24, 2011)

ArrowGrad02 said:


> I passed my retake!!



Congrats to you!! That's awesome! I just re-tested yesterday, and it's a fail again :sad: I did improve my score quite well, but not good enough. Any tips on how I could prepare myself better? I focused mainly on studying my text book and the workbook that came with it. What are some good websites where I can purchase good practice tests?


----------



## Anjel (Feb 24, 2011)

MusicForLife55 said:


> Congrats to you!! That's awesome! I just re-tested yesterday, and it's a fail again :sad: I did improve my score quite well, but not good enough. Any tips on how I could prepare myself better? I focused mainly on studying my text book and the workbook that came with it. What are some good websites where I can purchase good practice tests?



emtb.com is the site I used to study the night before. I thought the test was fairly easy. You just have to find a study method that works well for you. 

Also if you or someone you know has a droid phone. There is a awesome app on there for the NREMT with 500 questions.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 24, 2011)

Hockey said:


> Ah, good luck.  What have you used for studying?  I'll see if I can find my book I used for it
> 
> The CBT is not what it should be for testing means.  I have to retake my Paramedic CBT.  Tis all BS



You wouldn't be calling it BS if you passed it!


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 24, 2011)

I passed EMT and Medic first try... I still call the NR in its current form BS and stupid.


----------



## Hockey (Feb 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You wouldn't be calling it BS if you passed it!



If I ever do pass this stupid thing, I will still continue to call it stupid.  The practical was good I think.  But the written could be improved on so much more.  Michigan has a decent setup plan when they dump the NREMT next year it looks like.  Its not all about the money for the state, but they see they can do a lot better job than the NREMT is doing.


----------



## skills82 (Feb 25, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I passed EMT and Medic first try... I still call the NR in its current form BS and stupid.



Linuss your just special, but those assessment tests (agree/disagree) get you. I hated taking those tests.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 25, 2011)

Hockey said:


> If I ever do pass this stupid thing, I will still continue to call it stupid.  The practical was good I think.  But the written could be improved on so much more.  Michigan has a decent setup plan when they dump the NREMT next year it looks like.  Its not all about the money for the state, but they see they can do a lot better job than the NREMT is doing.



I think that will be good for testing purposes. But I have a feeling a lot is gonna get screwed up for people in limbo that need there CE's and don't need to recertify again for a couple years. 

Idk how it all is gonna be set up though. I think the NREMT is a poor way to judge a student's knowledge. 

So hopefully Michigan will have something better.


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Feb 25, 2011)

MusicForLife55 said:


> Congrats to you!! That's awesome! I just re-tested yesterday, and it's a fail again :sad: I did improve my score quite well, but not good enough. Any tips on how I could prepare myself better? I focused mainly on studying my text book and the workbook that came with it. What are some good websites where I can purchase good practice tests?



I used two study guide books. 1.) REA's Interactive Flashcards, 2.) Learning Express EMT_Basic Exam.  Hope this helps you and Good luck!!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 25, 2011)

wear yellow or red.

eat some light salty snacks before you go... like some chips or something, nothing too heavy...

an attitude of annoyance before you go in will also key up your left brain.

remember:

1 stupid answer, 1 wrong answer, 1 right answer, 1 RIGHTER answer.

eliminate the two wrong and pick out the one that is MOST correct

ABCs.


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Feb 25, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> wear yellow or red.
> 
> eat some light salty snacks before you go... like some chips or something, nothing too heavy...
> 
> ...



Also eating something with peppermint stimulates better thinking!!


----------



## slavendrew (Mar 11, 2011)

MusicForLife55 said:


> I still have to wait 6 more days before I can apply to take it again, so it will be a couple of weeks. I did the same thing, I studied for weeks straight and could barely eat as well because I was so stressed. Sleeping was also really difficult. I just need to relax this time and not let it freak me out. Let me know how it goes on Monday! I'm sure we will both pass



I am stressed, I just took the NREMT-B exam for the second time... waiting on the results...

Mr. Ryther did not help at all....Terrible teacher in my opinion... Yea i recognized your pic haha!

But hey good luck to you!


----------

